#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailand, Asia & the rest of the World Questions & Answers Forum >  >  Bringing my dog to UK without quarantine

## cielo

I am moving to UK and want to bring my dog. He has all her rabies test up to date but apparently she still has to go into quarantine for 6 months anyway because she is coming from a country that is not on the pet passport list. I really dont want to do this as he could not cope with that. Also the price is ridiculously expensive. Is there anyone with experience of going through this that can suggest an alternative to quarantine? Thanks for the help

----------


## Bangyai

I'm afraid that apart from taxidermy you have very little choice. England has very strict quarantine regulations ( at least for 4 legged mammals ) which there are no getting around. A friend of mine wanted to bring his dog home from Spain and faced a similar problem . In the end , he had to cave in , pay the money  and put his dog into quarantine .

----------


## kingwilly

I just read the exact same thread on another forum'

guess you didnt like the answers you got.

whatever.

----------


## Stinky

> I really don’t want to do this as he could not cope with that


I shouldn't worry so much about the dog, it'll be fine. 
Thai people love stray dogs. 
Is it plump and juicey?

----------


## kingwilly

Bringing my dog to UK without quarantine

I am moving from Indonesia to the UK and want to bring my dog. He has all her rabies test up to date but apparently she still has to go into quarantine for 6 months anyway because she is coming from a country that is not on the pet passport list. I really don’t want to do this as he could not cope with that. Also the price is ridiculously expensive. Is there anyone with experience of going through this that can suggest an alternative to quarantine? Thanks for the help

UK six months, for an animal not coming from pet passport list is the law. You cannot bend that in UK, expect to pay 1000's of dollars ( estimate 4-5k after flight, boarding, special box )
There is no way around it, i have done twice, ( one cat one dog ) and come from UK. If yo try smuggling you will most likely end up with a serious fine and possibly imprisonment. 
We do not have rabies in UK and want to keep it out

----------


## Lostandfound

Can you get him/her into an EU / Schengen country? If so, French coast overland and sail across, with a quick stop off on an nice beach for walkies. 

36 ft bareboat yacht charter for a cross channel weekend should work nicely.

Might be a law or two against that. Shame your dog's not Albainian. He'd get a free house if he was caught.

----------


## HollyGoodhead

Is your dog mixed sex?  You don't seem to know if it's male or female...

----------


## Bower

> Can you get him/her into an EU / Schengen country? If so, French coast overland and sail across, with a quick stop off on an nice beach for walkies. 
> 
> 36 ft bareboat yacht charter for a cross channel weekend should work nicely.
> 
> Might be a law or two against that. Shame your dog's not Albainian. He'd get a free house if he was caught.


If you had been in the UK last time rabies was here in the 1960''s you might remember the slaughter of any dog,cat fox etc that could be found.
Keep your stupid smuggling advice.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Is the bitch herm-aphrodite ?

----------


## November Rain

There is a way around it, if you have a friend in mainland Europe. Basically you get the relevant tests done & microchipping to send to France/Spain/whatever. Send the dog there. It lives with your friend for 6 months & they get its pet passport. After 6 months it can come to UK with its pet passport. Yes, I have done it. My mum's German Shepherd went to Spain after I left Thailand, stayed there for 6 months & has been happily living in UK since.

----------


## Lostandfound

> Originally Posted by Lostandfound
> 
> 
> Can you get him/her into an EU / Schengen country? If so, French coast overland and sail across, with a quick stop off on an nice beach for walkies. 
> 
> 36 ft bareboat yacht charter for a cross channel weekend should work nicely.
> 
> Might be a law or two against that. Shame your dog's not Albainian. He'd get a free house if he was caught.
> 
> ...



I suspect that op has a brain and knows it's risky for the dog and himself.

Doesn't stop it being a valid alternative to abandoning the dog to it's fate.

I have crossed the channel on dozens of occasions on
boats and not once been stopped by anyone. On several occasions leaving from remote beaches in the south west, where after a nice lunch we decided to have dinner on st Malo or Cherbourg. 

Being an honest bloke the only smuggling I done was a few spliffs to smoke on the way back with a bottle of calvados.

Novembers idea sounds good.  Hope the little fella makes it and has nice long walkies on the sussex downs in his old age.

----------


## NLo

I *think* that if you have a dog in some - ?most? - ?all? EU countries then you can get it a pet passport - pet is chipped, vaccinated etc etc. Then there is freedom of travel also to the UK. Will I guess not kick in until 6 months after arrival from Thailand.  The totally legal *but costly* way to avoid quarantine is then to get the animal admitted into another EU country where quarantine is not needed, stay with it there 6 months+ and get the passport etc.e  I investigated this for a rabbit and was well pissed off with all these rules and possibilities for dogs and cats that were not available to my beloved bunny.   Worse still .. ferrets get the passport too. Makes you wonder what the euroMPs do with ferrets that make them so special?   I need some banners and a protest. Passports for bunnies, what's so special about ferrets, etc etc.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

You really tried to get a passport for your bunny?

----------


## oldgit

Gays and MP's have a secret way of bringing Hampsters into the UK, still trying to find out the secret  :Confused:

----------


## Stinky

One night I came home to find two puppies on the balcony at the top of my front step entrance, they had obviously been dumped there by some idiot Thai for me to take care of/get rid of, who fcuking knows. 
Anyway I took them to the little temple on the road into Lamai for the monks to take care of. 
Unfortunately the other dogs there ripped the shit out of them both and they died. 
Not the outcome I was hoping for but it got rid of the dogs for me all the same.

----------


## Bower

> Originally Posted by Bower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Lostandfound
> ...


Risky for the chap and his dog ! Who gives a flying **** for him or his dog, what about the thousands of animals that live in the UK without the fear of rabies ? 

I cannot belive that anyone who has any interest in animal welfare would even consider smuggling an animal into one of the few European countries without rabies.

----------


## Ubermensch

The dog's not got rabies.

Smuggle it.

Hope you make it safely!

----------


## nidhogg

^ Just greened you instead of redding by mistake.  

You are an idiot.

Those laws ar there for a reason.  UK is rabies free, and should remain that way.  Its not only the animal population, but the human populaion that is protectd by the policy.

----------


## VocalNeal

Get all the shots do some research then take the dog on a 30 day holiday via KL.to Miri, Sarawak, Malaysia. KK might also be OK  As Miri is recognized as rabies free and Malaysia is on the list of countries you can take your dog from and to UK it might be OK. There is a website called Petmovers which will answer questions. They may not come up with this solution but you could ask.

Not cheap? but probably cheaper than 6 months quarantine in UK and you get a holiday.

----------


## DrAndy

> Just greened you instead of redding by mistake. You are an idiot.


no, it was you that did it!!



> There is a way around it, if you have a friend in mainland Europe. Basically you get the relevant tests done & microchipping to send to France/Spain/whatever. Send the dog there. It lives with your friend for 6 months & they get its pet passport. After 6 months it can come to UK with its pet passport. Yes, I have done it. My mum's German Shepherd went to Spain after I left Thailand, stayed there for 6 months & has been happily living in UK since


sounds like a good way

or maybe




> Get all the shots do some research then take the dog on a 30 day holiday via KL.to Miri, Sarawak, Malaysia. KK might also be OK As Miri is recognized as rabies free and Malaysia is on the list of countries you can take your dog from and to UK it might be OK. There is a website called Petmovers which will answer questions.


that would be the cheapest, if possible

Petmovers will tell you!!

----------


## Ubermensch

Drama queens.

The dog's had shots & it _doesn't_ have rabies!

Quarantine is a cruel place & not somewhere I'd send any animal.

Some people have been watching too many repeats of Cujo.

----------


## Bower

> Drama queens.
> 
> The dog's had shots & it _doesn't_ have rabies!
> 
> Quarantine is a cruel place & not somewhere I'd send any animal.
> 
> Some people have been watching too many repeats of Cujo.


Perhaps, but some of us live on farms and have seen the results of poor animal hygene and quarantine failures.

The dogs had shots and you belive it doesn't have rabies.

----------


## Ubermensch

It's not some wild animal, it's a family pet & it's a stretch to suggest the OP is keeping a rabid dog in his house.

----------


## Bower

> It's not some wild animal, it's a family pet & it's a stretch to suggest the OP is keeping a rabid dog in his house.


And all householders  in the UK, with or withour animals, should just take his word for that ?

----------


## Ubermensch

> And all householders in the UK


I can't speak for the UK but anyone who's doing their best for an animal's welfare has my vote.




> take his word


I do.

----------


## sweetpea

I had an issue recently where i wanted to bring my dog from a country that was not on a pet passport country to Ireland which is same as uk regulations.The only option was to stick her in quarantine for 6 months and get charged about 3k or bring her to an eu country for 6 months before brining her to Ireland on a pet passport, allowing me to skip quarantine in Ireland.This is a a toy dog that has never been left alone and slept every night on our pillow so there was no way i was putting her in quarantine or even in  boarding kennel abroad. So I got a friends mother in czech   republic to mind her for 6 months for 1500 . She lives in the house and has another dog to play with and a big back garden. For me that was a much better option than putting her in quarantine for 6 months .Its a quite country village where the neighbors are very close so the dog is in the next door neighbors house all the time also .The mother or next door neighbor would probably take another dog as they love them and have taken dogs in similar circumstances before. If you want me to ask you can drop me a mail

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by Bower
> 
> 
> And all householders in the UK
> 
> 
> I can't speak for the UK but anyone who's doing their best for an animal's welfare has my vote.
> 
> 
> ...


You really are a dumb ass.  You think looking out for the welfare of ONE animal offsets the welfare rights of millions of animals and people in UK?

OK.  lets get some facts in this thread.

UK is rabies free (as are several other countries around the world). 

Worldwide rabies is estimated to cause 40,000 to 70,000 deaths a year.

Once the symptomatic phase of rabies has started, the disease is almost 100 percent FATAL.  That means really 100% death (there are less than 5 known cases, world wide, of a survivors of symptomatic rabies -EVER).

In the event of the dog being smuggled in and biting some one - they will cut off its head to look directly for the rabies virus.

The incubation period for rabies can be up to 3 months, although there are cases where the incubation period can be much longer.

Several ways have been suggested which comply with the UK quarrantine restriction - some of those are legal, some seek to circumvent the regulations.

For the sake of ALL the susceptible animals and people in UK, I hope OP follows one of the legal ways, and acts responsibly with the welfare of others as much in their concern as the welfare of the dog.

----------


## Bower

Spot on ! 
I would have greened you but couldn't right now.

----------


## Ubermensch

> This is a a toy dog that has never been left alone and slept every night on our pillow


A prime candidate for infecting the _whole_ of the UK with rabies according to this crowd!

 :Smile: 

Well done for keeping it free from the cruelty of quarantine.




> You think looking out for the welfare of ONE animal offsets the welfare rights of millions of animals and people in UK?


There are no stupid questions - only stupid people.




> lets get some facts in this thread


If you're going to band about 'facts' at least make them true.




> UK is rabies free


The UK is rabid _dog_ free - not rabies free. 

I'm not looking to argue, all I'm saying is I - & others, thankfully - care about animals & don't like seeing one caged that _obviously_ don't have rabies, such as those mentioned in this thread & will gladly help out where we can.

It's called extensional self-defense.

Celio - If you want a _guaranteed_ method of getting the dog through customs, just ask. 

I can't tell you on here though, too many loudmouths.

----------


## dirtydog

I should add that cielo and sweetpea are the same person and he is just some [at][at][at][at] flipper spammer.

----------


## dirtydog

> Drama queens.  The dog's had shots & it doesn't have rabies!


The dog doesn't exist, if it did those flippers would have eaten it by now, A Nice Dog Meat Restaurant.

And of course not forgetting The Tiger Penis Restaurant  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> I should add that cielo and sweetpea are the same person and he is just some [at][at][at][at] flipper spammer.


Worthy of a drop kick out the door, innit.

----------


## dirtydog

naaa, they have spammed 100's of forums, sadly most people don't realise it's spam, probably a cheap way to get dog meat and they get paid for it  :Smile:

----------


## nidhogg

> UK is rabies free
> 			
> 		
> 
> The UK is rabid _dog_ free - not rabies free. 
> 
> .


Wanna back that up 'tard?

And don't bother referring to European Bat Lyssavirus (1 or 2) which are are a different genotype to the rabies virus.

----------


## Begbie

> naaa, they have spammed 100's of forums, sadly most people don't realise it's spam, probably a cheap way to get dog meat and they get paid for it


Nice troll. TeakDoor hasn't done a mass troll on another forum for a while now. I think the last was that gay bikers site.

----------


## Ubermensch

> Wanna back that up


BBC




> The last case of rabies in the UK was in November 2002, when a conservation worker was bitten by a rabid bat


As for this shit...




> don't bother referring to European Bat Lyssavirus (1 or 2) which are are a different genotype to the rabies virus


Rabies genotypes refer to specific hosts. 

It's still rabies, you tool.

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by nidhogg
> 
> 
> Wanna back that up
> 
> 
> BBC
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I always get my scientific information from the BBC you 'tard.

Try the CDC:

CDC - The Rabies Virus - Rabies

The genus Lyssavirus includes rabies virus, Lagos bat, Mokola virus, Duvenhage virus, European bat virus 1 & 2 and Australian bat virus.

Even YOU should be able to see that "rabies virus" and "european bat virus" are DIFFERENT viruses.

And this is the problem with shitheads like you who think things like quarrantine laws are to be evaded because you are too much of a tard to pick up bit of virology before you go spouting your mouth off.

----------


## Ubermensch

> I always get my scientific information from the BBC


 :withstupid: 

Where do you thnk the BBC gets the information from?

Dr Ron Behren 




> MD FRCP 
> 
> Affiliated to CRD & DEPDO
> 
> Senior Lecturer in Tropical & Travel Medicine
> 
> Disciplines: Medicine, Operational research, Pharmacology
> 
> Research areas: Clinical trials, Infectious disease, Malaria, Public health, Vaccines


_One_ of you is full of shit.

Set aside that grip of advanced mental illness that you're in & have a little think about who that might be.

----------


## nidhogg

^ email him tard.  Ask him directly.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Where is Thai quarantine anyway?, out of interest.

Any pics?

----------


## Stinky

> Where is Thai quarantine anyway?, out of interest.
> 
> Any pics?


 Thai Quarentine  :Smile:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Oi!!!

----------


## DrAndy

> This is a a toy dog that has never been left alone and slept every night on our pillow


I have a toy teddy which does the same



> So I got a friends mother in czech republic to mind her for 6 months for 1500 . She lives in the house and has another dog to play with and a big back garden


so she has mixed with other dogs in a rabies infested country, oh dear

----------


## November Rain

Interesting debate this has sparked. 

While I disagree vehemently with anyone who would smuggle an animal of any sort for any reason, I do think the quarantine regulations of the UK are far too harsh & the period is unnecessarily long. 

If a cat or dog is sent to Europe from Thailand, they have to be vaccinated against rabies & microchipped. A blood sample then has to be sent to an accredited lab overseas & tested for rabies antigens. The possibility of the animal being admitted to the chosen country depends on the outcome of that blood test. Even then, there is a very small margin of time between the vaccination, the test & the sending of the animal. I don't see why UK can't adopt this procedure as well, perhaps with the extra safeguard of 30 days in quarantine. 

I remember reading that 1 in 4 dogs admitted to quarantine in UK died there. There was not a single one that had died from rabies, but they had died from diseases picked up in quarantine or from simply pining for their owner. I read this about 12 years ago, so hopefully that would not still be the case.

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by *November Rain*
> I remember reading that 1 in 4 dogs admitted to quarantine in UK died there. There was not a single one that had died from rabies, but they had died from diseases picked up in quarantine or from simply pining for their owner.


This in a way reinforce's the argument for a long quarentine period of animals coming into the UK, there's more diseases than rabies we need to keep under control and if the stats are still the same and these quarentined animals are dieing in vast numbers whilest confined in UK quarentine then it's as well they weren't allowed to roam amongst other animals spreading the diseases which they must've brought in with them and which killed them.

----------


## Ubermensch

^^

Theyre dropping like flies in quarantine, even today.




> these quarentined animals are dieing in vast numbers whilest confined in UK quarentine then it's as well they weren't allowed to roam amongst other animals spreading the diseases


They wouldn't _be_ dead if they weren't in quarantine & they wouldn't be spreading anything as they would've been treated by a vet & Uk dogs don't 'roam' like they do in Thailand.

Racists/sexists/speciests - same the world over.

It's always about _them._

----------


## Stinky

> Racists/sexists/speciests - same the world over.
> 
> It's always about _them._


Jeez you sound just like a middle aged Niel from The Young Ones.

Equal rights for cabbages  :bananaman:  Free the birds  :bananaman: .... No wait... the birds are already free.....pass the joint man  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ubermensch

> you sound just like a middle aged Niel from The Young Ones


You sound like Hitler talking about the Jews.

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> 
> you sound just like a middle aged Niel from The Young Ones
> 
> 
> You sound like Hitler talking about the Jews.


Well I'm no dog lover Neil that's for sure but I don't really want to exterminate them all, I mean dogs do have their place on the planet, and the on menu too in some places  :Wink:   I tried it when I was in Sakhon Nakhon, didn't care for it too much though, even so that hardly qualifies me as a genocidal megolamaniac does it. 
I think you're being a little harsh in your comparison Neil, but as many dog fanciers are OTT and irrational in the defence of their best friends I spose it's to be expected.

----------


## can123

> I think you're being a little harsh in your comparison Neil, but as many dog fanciers are OTT and irrational in the defence of their best friends I spose it's to be expected.


 
When you have met as many disgusting human beings as I have, dogs get to be superior beings.

----------


## Ubermensch

> many dog fanciers are OTT and irrational in the defence of their best friends


You're absolutely right.

If I'm ever diagnosed with a terminal illness or facing life for something I fully intend to go all Raoul Moat on animal abusers.

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> 
> I think you're being a little harsh in your comparison Neil, but as many dog fanciers are OTT and irrational in the defence of their best friends I spose it's to be expected.
> 
> 
>  
> When you have met as many disgusting human beings as I have, dogs get to be superior beings.


Yes I've been to France too  :fire:   :France:

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> 
> many dog fanciers are OTT and irrational in the defence of their best friends
> 
> 
> You're absolutely right.
> 
> If I'm ever diagnosed with a terminal illness or facing life for something I fully intend to go all Raoul Moat on animal abusers.


Might I suggest going about it in the reverse order to him  :Wink:

----------


## November Rain

> This in a way reinforce's the argument for a long quarentine period of animals coming into the UK, there's more diseases than rabies we need to keep under control and if the stats are still the same and these quarentined animals are dieing in vast numbers whilest confined in UK quarentine then it's as well they weren't allowed to roam amongst other animals spreading the diseases which they must've brought in with them and which killed them.


Take your point, but no, it doesn't really reinforce the quarantine argument. Dogs are kept singly or in pairs coming from the same owner, so how are they catching the diseases??? Poor infection control from the kennel owners & workers is the only way I can think of. Which, when you think about it, doesn't really fill you with confidence with how a rabid animal would be dealt with, does it?

As for keeping these diseases out of UK, they exist here already, but are easily preventable with one or more vaccines. These vaccines for parvo, distemper, lepto, and various other diseases aren't required by law in any country that I'm aware of, while rabies is. In fact, no vaccines are required to send a dog to UK quarantine, because they give a rabies one when the animal arrives (no others - just the rabies). The reason for no-one other than responsible owners being bothered about the other vaccines? Simple. The other diseases aren't communicable to humans.

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> This in a way reinforce's the argument for a long quarentine period of animals coming into the UK, there's more diseases than rabies we need to keep under control and if the stats are still the same and these quarentined animals are dieing in vast numbers whilest confined in UK quarentine then it's as well they weren't allowed to roam amongst other animals spreading the diseases which they must've brought in with them and which killed them.
> 
> 
> Take your point, but no, it doesn't really reinforce the quarantine argument. Dogs are kept singly or in pairs coming from the same owner, so how are they catching the diseases??? Poor infection control from the kennel owners & workers is the only way I can think of. Which, when you think about it, doesn't really fill you with confidence with how a rabid animal would be dealt with, does it?


I've never seen a quarantine kennels before but I had imagined (hoped) that they were first class places removing the animals from any chance of contact with other infected animals, I don't see the point of quarantine if they cant even do that?




> As for keeping these diseases out of UK, they exist here already, but are easily preventable with one or more vaccines. These vaccines for parvo, distemper, lepto, and various other diseases aren't required by law in any country that I'm aware of, while rabies is. In fact, no vaccines are required to send a dog to UK quarantine, because they give a rabies one when the animal arrives (no others - just the rabies). The reason for no-one other than responsible owners being bothered about the other vaccines? Simple. The other diseases aren't communicable to humans.


Yes I know these diseases are already here but if we were to allow thousands of unchecked animals into the country the instances of transmission and infection would increase dramatically, hardly fair to the amnimals already here.

----------


## November Rain

> I've never seen a quarantine kennels before but I had imagined (hoped) that they were first class places removing the animals from any chance of contact with other infected animals, I don't see the point of quarantine if they cant even do that?


That's my point. Their whole purpose is to do exactly that. And they don't manage it. To be fair, parvo & distemper viruses can be carried on boots, hands, infected mops etc. But that's the whole point of infection control - to make sure these viruses don't travel. 




> Yes I know these diseases are already here but if we were to allow thousands of unchecked animals into the country the instances of transmission and infection would increase dramatically, hardly fair to the amnimals already here.


In theory. Having said that, in the early 80's there was a huge parvo outbreak in pups in petshops in the UK. That's one of the reasons why petshops in UK don't carry pups or kits anymore - too much risk of communicable disease between the young animals. I wish it were the same in Thailand *sigh*. But, back to subject - that outbreak made many owners realise the risk & spend the money to vaccinate their dogs. Sadly, complacency is sliding back in...

And why should the diseases be unchecked? Just make sure the animals have been vaccinated against all common communicable diseases, instead of specifying only rabies.

----------

